# [OT] Probleme mit ssh-Tunnel

## sambatasse

Hy

habe da nen Problemm mit einen SSH Tunnel

Hoffe jemand kennt sich da besser aus 

Oky volgenne Situation

es wird sich aus dem LAN auf ein Server SSH im Inet eingelogt.

SSH tunnel mit key datei soll alles Standard sein.

auf den windoof clinst wird dann eine Anwendung als der Webbrowser ( IE6 ) getunnel mein greift auf lockelhost:irgendwas zu.

und arbeitet dan im entfernten Intranet.

wenn man sich von dort eine Datei hollt wird diese beschädigt wenn sich gösser als ca. 20 KB ist.

das ganze hatt doch nix meinem Lanserver zu tuhn da der Tunnel von Client über Router ins INet zum Server geht ?

Warum tritt das Problemm nur hir auf ? Es gibt keine anderweitigen Problemme irgendeiner Art und Fehler Loge ick och nirgens.

Hoffe irgend nen SSH Krack kann mir helfen.

Danke die Tasse die Asprien sucht.

----------

## oscarwild

Ich wette, da stecken islamistische Terroristen dahinter.

Um genaueres sagen zu können, wäre es aber hilfreich, wenn Du nochmal etwas klarer beschreiben würdest, wer wen warum wie und wohin als wen über was etc. tunnelt... (btw.: ein ssh-Tunnel im INTRAnet, wozu denn das?)

----------

## sambatasse

mit dem clint arbeitet man dann in einem webbasierten finanzbuchhaltungsystem das im intranet (lokales netz) der betreiber firma leuft.

wenns nur islamisten wären wäre wenigstes mal ruhe im schacht

----------

## dakjo

Und wie wird die datei kopiert?

scp? smb cp? ie filedownload?

----------

## TheCurse

Was bedeutet denn, dass die Datei beschädigt wird? Hast du mal die checksummen geprüft? Woran erkennst du das?

----------

## sambatasse

es müste sich um einen ie download handeln esweden buchungen exportiert noch lokal auf den client damit diese dann in bankprogrammen verwendet werden können.

die datei ist kapput da sie nicht verwendet werden kann, checken kann ick leider nich, is ja alles streg geheim und mann darf nirgend hinkucken.

im diesen konkretenfall ist die datei ganz 45kb gross das klappt überall anders.

bei mir im netz ist na spätestenz 39kb schluss und so die datei müll.

----------

## dakjo

Du musst schon etwas konkreter werden. In sachen wie ist der tunnel aufgebaut, welche Systeme sind auf beiden Seite etc.

----------

## TheCurse

Nur weil die Datei nicht verwendbar ist heißt das für mich ja noch nicht, dass die Übertragung irgendwie schief gegangen ist. Was ist mit der Originaldatei? MD5SUM überprüft?

----------

## sambatasse

ich kann leider nirgends eingreifen und was checken will die firma nicht 

wenns überall anders leuft

kennt nimand ein derartiges problemm bzw könnt sich eine fehlerquele vorstellen

----------

## think4urs11

Naja, anhand deiner bisherigen Beschreibung des Problems kann das so ziemlich alles sein.

Kannst du den Windowsclient als Fehlerquelle ausschließen?

Wozu überhaupt dieses Konstrukt 'HTML durch SSH-Tunnel'?

Normalerweise macht man sowas doch eher mit https bzw. allgemeiner SSL, ggf. mit Clientzertifikaten.

Ein paar mehr konkrete Informationen zum Setup würden helfen überhaupt erstmal das genaue Problem zu verstehen.

----------

## sambatasse

der ssh client is putty mit einer batch gestartet

ick finde das alles mega komisch aber ist halt deren buchhaltungssystem spezel auf sie zugeschnitten

naja würde meinen da konnte ne firma gut verkaufen 

weils ja alles datenschutz ist kann und darf ick nirgend so richtig reinkucken

bzw die firma wenn mann mich fragt hatt angst das rauskommt für was sie kassieren als "ihre personlich zugeschnittene entwicklung"

aber mal anders es geht ja vom client tunnel bis zum server 

einmischen kann sich da ja nimand ?

ick habe mitlerweile auch nen snmp server am laufen der alles überwacht der meldet aber nix

----------

## think4urs11

und wo genau kommt da dann jetzt Gentoo bzw. Linux ganz allgemein ins Spiel?

So wie ich das sehe ist das bisher ein rein Windows spezifisches Gebastel.

Was sagt den der Hersteller dieser 'Lösung' woran es liegen könnte?

Wenn du beim allerersten Aufbau des SSH-Tunnels den Hostkey der Gegenstelle mit dem verglichen hast den du von der Gegenseite z.B. per Post bekommen hast dann kann sich da erstmal keiner so einfach dazwischenhängen - wenn nicht ...

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> und wo genau kommt da dann jetzt Gentoo bzw. Linux ganz allgemein ins Spiel? 

 

deswegen [OT] wenn soll ick den sonst fragen

ick für meinen teil habe nur gentoo

demzufolge och keine problemme

aber der lan server ist ein gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt den der Hersteller dieser 'Lösung' woran es liegen könnte? 

 

an meinem server bzw netzwerk

----------

## think4urs11

Mal so ganz generell solltest du dir überlegen ob diese gekaufte 'Lösung' wirklich ihr Geld wert ist... wenn die nichtmal ihr eigenes Gebastel gescheit supporten können was machen die dann erst mit deinen Daten?

Es ist doch wohl so das du einen 'normalen' Windows-PC hast, der über einen gekauften Marke xyz-Router ans Internet angebunden ist - also eigentlich so ziemlich das normalste Setup der Welt heutzutage.

Vom Windows-PC aus baust du nun für die Übertragung mittels PuTTY zuerst einen SSH-Tunnel auf zu einem Server im Internet der bei deinem 'Lösungsanbieter' steht.

Durch diesen Tunnel schickt dann IE bzw. eine Java-App. oder was auch immer ihre Daten durch eben diesen Tunnel - oder werden die von 'drüben' geholt?

Ich nehme mal an incl. der PuTTY-Version die du verwendest hast du sämtliche Software vom Anbieter bekommen?

Das einzige was mir überhaupt einfällt was es vielleicht sein könnte wäre ein Problem mit der MTU-Size.

Deine Gentookiste kommt in dem ganzen Konstrukt bestenfalls dann ins Spiel wenn die der Router ist...

----------

## sambatasse

also general stimmt das alles voll und ganz

mein server verwaltet das netzwerk dhcp dns und ein bisschen samba

der router ist ein linksys

die habe ich an vielen stellen im einsatz und kann nur gutes sagen

und was das mit der mtu oder andere parametern angeht wie erwähn alles andere left primma

und wenn ick ssh mache aus dem netz mit putty auf einen meiner server oder andersrum alles ohne problemme

aber das problemm ist nur in meinem netz

naja und wenn die diese lösung soooooooooooooo toll finden haste keine changse

naja aber nimmand hatt och nur ne idee was da sein könnte

dann werde ick mir wohl mit dennen zoffen müssen

----------

## dakjo

Evtl. Einstellungen im IE oder im Putty. Obwohl ich Putty da ausschliessen würde.

Du könntest ja mal die batchdatei posten. Nimm die IP/Hostaddressen raus.

----------

## sambatasse

der mist bereitet mir weiter schmerzen der übelstesten art

konnt mir mal die bat schnappen

```
@echo off

plink -ssh XXX@XXX.dnsalias.net -L 30080:robur:80 -i key\XXX.ppk
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@sambatasse

Mal was ganz generelles. Würdest du dir bitte angewöhnen in diesem Forum die "Berliner Schnauze" aussen vor zu lassen und in korrektem Hochdeutsch zu posten? Ich schreibe als Schweizer ja auch keine Posts in "Züridüütsch". Es ist für mich zum Teil sehr schwierig deinen Äusserungen zu folgen. Vielleicht könnte ich dir helfen, wenn ich dein geschriebenes aber nicht verstehen kann, lass ich es einfach sein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa (Der dich hiermit nicht blöd angemacht haben will, sondern nur dein Problem verstehen möchte!  :Laughing: )

----------

## sambatasse

@STiGMaTa_ch

danke ich weiss muss mich halt etwas zusammen reissen wenns auch schwer ist

ich zihe nochmal zusammen da ich jetzt einige fakten habe.

mit der besagten batch datei auf den windows clients wird ein shell gestatet dort gibt mann ein password ein .

dann kann man über den ie auf eine webseite sich ins buchhaltungsprogramm einloggen.

es schein kein netzwek problem so sein da es momentan von einen laptop aus zu laufen scheint.

müsse dann am rechner liegen aber was sollte dann dort anders sein ???

----------

## sambatasse

Hi

habe mit einem SSH Tunnel ein Problemm.

Meine Frage bei einen SSH Tunnel der per ADSL ins Inet geht muss ich da an der MTU schrauben ?

Danke

----------

## sschlueter

Nein.

----------

## sambatasse

Sicher ?

War meine letzte idee der Tunnel ist stabiel nur wenn eine Datei üb ca 50Kb durchsoll ist diese beschädigt (abgeschnitten).

Ein Idee wäre echt Dankbar.

----------

## sschlueter

Den Fall habe ich bislang noch nicht gehabt.

Außerdem wirst du vermutlich nicht drum herum kommen, dein Problem etwas genauer zu beschreiben.

----------

## sambatasse

SSH Server ---- tunnel Internet --- Rounter ---- PC

Also vpm Client wird ein Tunnel zum Server aufgebaut und ein Port gemapt

Dan kann man in einer Webanwendung Arbeiten soweit so gut

Wenn mann jetzt eine Datei Runterlädt grösser ca 50Kb ist die willkürlich abgeschnitten

Der alte Beitrag

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359469-highlight-.html

Das Problem mit dem Verbindungabbruch habe ich gelöst da ich Putty so eingestellt habe alle 5 min livemelden.

Danke

----------

## sschlueter

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, mir die Informationen aus dem anderem Thread rauszusuchen!

Also:

Der PC läuft unter Windows?

Der SSH-Client ist Putty?

Der SSH-Tunnel wird vom IE6 genutzt?

Der DSL-NAT-Router ist eine Linksys-Box?

Und was für ein SSH-Server?

Also, ich denke, du mußt das Probem genauer beschreiben. Gerät der Download ins Stocken oder sagt der IE, daß der Download erfolgreich ist?

Ist die Datei einfach nur zu klein oder sind die Daten fehlerhaft?

Bist du dir sicher, daß die Datei auf dem Server in Ordnung ist?

Hast du es statt mit dem IE mal mit dem Firefox versucht?

Hast du es statt mit Windows und Putty mal mit Linux und OpenSSH versucht?

Hast du es mal ohne Linksys verwucht, also eine PPPOE-Verbindung direkt über ein DSL-Modem?

Also, so spontan würde ich dem Linksys die Schuld geben.Last edited by sschlueter on Thu Nov 24, 2005 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sambatasse

Danke für deine Mühen sitze fast einem Jahr daran.

Der PC ist ein Windows XP Pro 

SSH Client war erst Plink um dieses KeepAlive zu Nutzen habe ich Putty gewechselt

wird vom IE6 genutzt

der Router is eine Linksys

Auf dem Server habe ich kein zugriff da der bei der Firma die das Produkt stellt betreut wird.

Router habe ich schon gewechselt ohne änderung.

Der Punkt ist an andern Standorten leufts.

Ick wäre für jede Idee 1000 fach Dankbar.

----------

## sschlueter

Du willst also mit dem IE eine Datei herunterladen, ist das richtig? Und was ist mit der Datei? Sagt der IE, sie sei erfolgreich heruntergeladen worden? Und was stimmt mit der Datei nicht?

----------

## sambatasse

soory übersehen

Also wenn mann in dieser Buchungsanwendung jetzt sagt Monatsabschluss wird eine Bankdatei erstellt die dann mittels IE Download normal abgespeichert wird.

OHNE IRGENDWELCHE FEHLERMELDUNGEN

und ich habe inzwischen auch eine SNMP server am laufen der alles im Netzüberwacht hir werden weder Fehler noch irgenwelche neneswerten lasten gemessen.

Ich hatte auf dem PC alle möglich Programme am laufen es wird kein Fehler festgestellt

Sie ist aber bei X versuchen immer unterschidlich lang + - 1 2 3 KBs aber nie komplett.

Virenscanner auchschon gescheckt egal welchen ob an oder aus selbe Prob.

Das Bankprogram kann die Datei dann natürlich nicht öffnen da beschädigt.

Danke

----------

## Anarcho

Und ich hatte gehofft das du dem Forum endlich fern bleibst oder dir ein lesbares Deutsch angewöhnt hättest - aber das kriege ich wohl auch nicht.

Aber zurück zu deinem Problem:

Hast du denn mittlerweile mal, wie schon gefragt, nen anderen Browser probiert?

Frage von mir: Was soll ein SNMP Server an Fehlern im Netzwerk erkennen? (SNMP steht für Simple Network Management Protocol - das bedeutet du brauchst eine Software die den Fehler bemerkt und diese kannst du dann vielleicht per SNMP abfragen)

----------

## sambatasse

Leider will der Kunde denn IE benutzen woanders geht er ja auch.

SNMP ist ganz cool

Cleint von Windows zb kanste Netzwerkkarte alles auslessen ( Fehler Daten Rein Raus Datenauslastung usw )

die meisten Hardware zb der Router und Druker unterstüzen das auch

ach ja vernbleiben kann ich leider nicht da ich gut 10 Gentoo Server betreuen tuhe

----------

## sschlueter

Also, mich stört dein Deutsch vermutlich nicht so, wie es andere stört, aber es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, daß das Problem seit einem Jahr ungelöst ist. Du hast es nicht ausreichend beschrieben und beantwortest auch Rückfragen nicht wirklich.

----------

## amne

Neuen Thread an den alten gehängt, bitte nur 1 Thread pro Thema.

----------

## sambatasse

Wiso welche Frage wäre denn noch offen ? Her damit.

Will das elend endlich mal vom Tisch haben.

Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## think4urs11

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Wiso welche Frage wäre denn noch offen ? Her damit.
> 
> 

 

zum Beispiel die Frage was der 'Hersteller' dieser 'Bastellösung' dazu sagt.

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen...

Zum einen hat das ganze Problem erstmal null komma gar nichts mit Gentoo zu tun und ist daher hier im Forum ggf. nicht wirklich richtig aufgehoben - obwohl hier natürlich diverse Cracks und Gurus herumlaufen   :Cool: 

Zum zweiten sollte der Hersteller wenn er das ganze als Komplettlösung verkauft auch dafür sorgen können das es prinzipiell funktioniert und ggf. eine Hotline haben für Problemfälle.

Zum dritten könnte es (ich konstruiere mal) evtl. daran liegen das der Server hinter einer Firewall steht die ICMP komplett droppt.

Wenn nun der Server mit MTU 1500 läuft, du aber (durch ADSL bzw. pppoe) nur 1492 kannst können die nötigen ICMP-Pakete aber nie ausgetauscht werden mit deren Firewall und es klemmt.

Bei kleinen Paketen fällt das nicht unbedingt auf, erst wenn eben z.B. Datenübertragungen wie in deinem Fall die 1500 Byte voll ausnutzen krachts.

Gibt noch genügend 'Firewall-Admins' die das immer noch nicht kapiert haben und behaupten es wäre so sicherer weil sie ja 'unsichtbar' sind wenn ICMP gedroppt wird.....

Oder aber dein Linksys kommt mit den sauber von der Gegenseite gelieferten icmps nicht zurecht.

Andererseits müßten dann mehr Kunden außer dir dieses Problem haben; wie ich schonmal schrieb ist dein Setup so ziemlich das normalste was man heutzutage so vorfindet.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich den anderen an - "kauf dich bitte mal ein Tüte Deutsch, hat mich auch gehelft."

Es ist oft wirklich nicht leicht aus dem was du schreibst noch schlau zu werden.

HTH

T.

----------

## sambatasse

Hallo 

ich habe es ja OT gefragt weils nicht direkt mit Gentoo zutuhn hatt und hir Leute ahnung haben sohofe ich.

Ausser das im Netz ein Gentoo Server steht (Dateiserver) der aber nix mit der Sache zutuhn hatt.

Der Hersteller ist irgend ne Bude die auf Linux gebastelten Mist teuer verkauft.

Die Anwendung ist sowas wie Lexware und das Bankprogramm zu dem exportiert werden soll StarMoney.

Die Firma äussert sich nicht da es geht und basta.

Mit dem Router und dem Netz kanns soweit nix zutuhn haben da ich zb aus dem Netz eine SSH Verbindungen zu meinen RootServern aufbauen kann diese aber nichtmahl abbricht, nur das mit dem Portforwarden habe ick noch nicht Probiert da ich mich damit noch nie beschäftigt habe.

Und Holle noch eins ICH habe selbst mit über 20 nochmal Nachhilfe genommen aber Deutsch kappiere ich nicht.

FREUT EUCH EIN LOCH ICH BIN IN DEUTSCH DURCHGEFALLEN.

Meint Ihr nicht Wenn ick könnt wirde ick was machen.

Oder denkt ihr Projektarbeit mit dem Deutsch ist lustig.

Danke für eure Nerven

----------

## think4urs11

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Die Firma äussert sich nicht da es geht und basta.

 

Falsch, das tut es ja eben nicht; deswegen gibt es schließlich und endlich ja diesen Thread hier.

Nochmal... gibt es IRGENDWELCHE Unterschiede zwischen deinem Setup und dem was der Hersteller empfiehlt?

andere Software, andere Einstellungen am Router, was auch immer?

----------

## sambatasse

Naja irgendwie verwirrdend.

Aber wie gesagt das ist kein Hersteller sondern irgend ne Bude die das selber bastelt.

Eine Niederlassung wurde durch die das Netzwerk gemacht und da gehts seltsammer weise.

Dort wird aber auch nicht die Verbindung unterbrochen ( diese KeepAlive sache von Putty) dort wird plink benutzt ohne.

Und wie gesagt die sagen garnichts.

Ick bin ja der Meinung die haben was gedreht nur kann ich nix Beweisen.

Aber ist doch seltsamm das alles wirklich alles geht nur derehn selbstgebstelter Mist nicht nur weil sie nicht das Netzwerk bauen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

- Hast du es denn schonmal mit einem anderen Browser versucht? (Egal ob das der Kunde nun will oder nicht, Es geht um Fehlereingrenzung!). Installier mal Firefox und/oder Opera und teste das ganze.

- Welche Putty Version wird benutzt? (0.58 ist die aktuellste)

- Schonmal einen anderen SSH Client benutzt? z.b diesen hier?

- Auf den XP Systemen die Firewall kurzzeitig DEAKTIVIERT?

- Wenn es anderswo mit plink funktioniert, hast du es dann auch schonmal damit versucht?

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Verbindung unterbrochen ( diese KeepAlive sache von Putty) dort wird plink benutzt [...]

 

- Schonmal alles was es auf dem Clientrechner nicht braucht geschlossen/abgeschossen (Irgendweleche Norton Tools, Norton Firewalls, ZoneAlarm und dergleichen) und dann nochmals versucht?

Schön wäre es jetzt, wenn du einfach meinen Post quotest und unter jeder meiner Fragen eine Antwort oder Statement deinerseits postest. Das würde mal Ordnung ins Chaos bringen...

Und vielleicht kommt dann auch dem einen oder anderen noch eine Idee

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## sambatasse

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Hast du es denn schonmal mit einem anderen Browser versucht? (Egal ob das der Kunde nun will oder nicht, Es geht um Fehlereingrenzung!). Installier mal Firefox und/oder Opera und teste das ganze.
> 
> 

 

Firefox habe ich installiert nur kann ich es nicht testen da ich keinen Zugrief auf die Anwendung habe und mann nur einmal im Monat den Abschluss machen kann.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Welche Putty Version wird benutzt? (0.58 ist die aktuellste) 

 

die aktuellste

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Auf den XP Systemen die Firewall kurzzeitig DEAKTIVIERT?  

 

Der ganze Firewall schwachsinn ist immer ausgestellt

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Schonmal alles was es auf dem Clientrechner nicht braucht geschlossen/abgeschossen (Irgendweleche Norton Tools, Norton Firewalls, ZoneAlarm und dergleichen) und dann nochmals versucht? 

 

Da ist kein Krimskram drauf nur Windows Office .

Sogar schonmal neuinstalliert.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Wenn es anderswo mit plink funktioniert, hast du es dann auch schonmal damit versucht? 

 

Ja Uhrsprünglich nur hatte ich damit ja das Problem das die Verbindung ständig abreisst.

----------

## Anarcho

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Naja irgendwie verwirrdend.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt das ist kein Hersteller sondern irgend ne Bude die das selber bastelt.
> 
> Eine Niederlassung wurde durch die das Netzwerk gemacht und da gehts seltsammer weise.
> ...

 

Also da du es dir wirklich NICHT zu herzen nimmst mal ein wenig an deinen Postings zu arbeiten, hier ein paar Tipps:

- es heisst ICH nicht ICK

- vor dem Abschicken klicke bitte auf "Vorschau" und dann lies dir dein Geschriebenes noch mal gründlich durch, am besten laut

- versuche unsinnigen Satzbau zu erkennen und diesen entsprechend zu ändern (Eine Niederlassung wurde durch die das Netzwerk gemacht und da gehts seltsammer weise. => Das Netzwerk einer Niederlassung wurde von denen eingerichtet und seltsamerweise geht es dort)

  du sprichst ja so auch nicht, oder?

- versuche auf vergessene Buchstaben zu achten (selbstgebastelter)

- versuche weiterhin auf die antworten der Anderen wie in deinem letzten Posting einzugehen

----------

